
What it’s really like to be twenty-four, single and on your way to success - DinahDavis
https://code.likeagirl.io/whats-really-like-to-be-twenty-four-single-and-rising-on-your-way-to-success-420d61584e43
======
gamechangr
What is really like..."lonely".

I don't buy it.

I know plenty of driven women and men that have strong romantic relationships.
They understand that balancing your life is very complexed, but one quality
that separates my friends who have strong relationships (from those who don't)
is a strong ability and awareness to counter balance.

